# Tips on vaping.



## JanBike (30/8/21)

Hi everyone, i mostly use TWISP products like the clero 3 with juices from 3 to 18 mg nicotine. These devices are busy to disappear from the market so i bought a SMOK V8 but i struggle with this device i cough every time i use it, i am currently using XOTICA SEQUEL 111 WITH 3 MG nicotine, so what am i doing wrong here, any advice please, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/8/21)

I am guessing you are using the 1.6ohm coils in the Clearo, which is built for MTL (mouth to lung) vaping to mimic the use of cigarettes (higher ohms, lower power, higher nicotine, less viscous juice at 50/50 VG/PG ratio). But you can just confirm that. The lower nicotine juice is for DL (Direct Lung) Vaping (lower ohms, higher power, more viscous juice from 60/40 to 80/20 VG/PG ratio) and is more for clouds and flavor than stinky replacement. 

The twisp device will have way less power than the Smok V8, and the coils in the SMOK is way lower ohms than that of the Twisp. So they are lightyears apart on performance and it could be that you are used to MTL and not to DL, which can come as a shock to the system and be the cause of a coughing fit for anyone trying to go from MTL to DL in one go.

If you are looking for a replacement for the Clearo 3 there will be a plethora of setups/devices that can be recommended to replace it that will give you the same effect as the Twisp and can help you slowly transition on to DL vaping should you wish to continue with the Smok V8 as well in the future. 

A couple of suggestions:
Univapo Miso
Uwell Caliburn (Original or Caliburn G, or wait for the Caliburn V2 to hit the market)
Smok Nord 4 (the coil options available for this device is from MTL to DL, so one device can take you far on your journey)

That is but a few of what is available on the market right now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (30/8/21)

See @JanBike , I told you we are a friendly lot.

I think @DarthBranMuffin has it sussed. It took me a long time to transition from MTL (mouth to lung) to DL (direct lung) and even now I mostly vape in a restricted direct lung manner. I also used to use very high mg nic.

With high nic and mimicking smoking the amount of vapour is considerably less than direct lung vaping. My suspicion is that your lungs are being irritated by the amount of vapour, not necessarily the amount of nicotine, going into your lungs.

The above advice is spot on, that big baby tank with those low ohm coils are a potent combination. Using a 50/50 juice would also be a bit harsh I think. It's a big jump from a Clearo to a sub ohm tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/8/21)

JanBike said:


> Hi everyone, i mostly use TWISP products like the clero 3 with juices from 3 to 18 mg nicotine. These devices are busy to disappear from the market so i bought a SMOK V8 but i struggle with this device i cough every time i use it, i am currently using XOTICA SEQUEL 111 WITH 3 MG nicotine, so what am i doing wrong here, any advice please, thank you.



So you've gone from driving a scooter to a bus in one giant leap for mankind. No wonder you're coughing! I agree with what the others have said above. The SMOK V8 is a completely different style of vaping and it will take some getting used to.

If you like Twisp products then get yourself a Tyko Plus. It is similar to the Clearo.
The Tyko Plus uses two different coils: 0.4 ohm Mesh and 1.2ohm. I suggest that you start with the 1.2ohm as you will have a similar vaping experience to the Clearo.

You also get two different driptips (mouthpieces) with the Tyko. Use the small flat one with the 1.2ohm coil for a close-to Clearo experience.

If you're vaping 3mg or 6mg nic you can use either the 0.4ohm or the 1.2ohm coil. The 0.4ohm will give more flavour than the 1.2ohm.

However, if you're using above 6mg nic then use the 1.2ohm coil. If, for example, you vape 18mg with a 0.4ohm coil it will give you a very harsh throat-hit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JanBike (30/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I am guessing you are using the 1.6ohm coils in the Clearo, which is built for MTL (mouth to lung) vaping to mimic the use of cigarettes (higher ohms, lower power, higher nicotine, less viscous juice at 50/50 VG/PG ratio). But you can just confirm that. The lower nicotine juice is for DL (Direct Lung) Vaping (lower ohms, higher power, more viscous juice from 60/40 to 80/20 VG/PG ratio) and is more for clouds and flavor than stinky replacement.
> 
> The twisp device will have way less power than the Smok V8, and the coils in the SMOK is way lower ohms than that of the Twisp. So they are lightyears apart on performance and it could be that you are used to MTL and not to DL, which can come as a shock to the system and be the cause of a coughing fit for anyone trying to go from MTL to DL in one go.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much i will keep on trying.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

